# Lionel 2017 Catalogs



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Posted on Lionel's Facebook Page today. Charlie form Nassau Hobbies says the catalogs will be out on Friday, Jan 27th. Any guesses of what engine is on the front cover of the the Signature Catalog in upper left corner?


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Seems to be minimal interest, hype, PR, teasers, excitement, discussion, or much of anything else. Big Orange seems to be in a funk or something. Missed opportunity?

Maybe everyone is busy gluing rollers on GG1s.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I get them to build my made to order GN Hustle Muscle from their last catalog. That order was placed at the retailer 2 months ago.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

The upper right corner of the picture looks like the 'Ready To Run' catalog. The Signature Catalog looks like it's the upper left corner.

I think the engine is a Vision Line 2026 steamer.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

This could be a very interesting year at the big orange. With some of the things I've seen lately I'm not holding my breathe.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Sorry, I meant the catalog cover in the left corner!


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I am guessing one of the big Pennsy steamers. Seems like big buck Pennsy steamers are a safe gamble for a sell out.

There is a small group that will purchase the big buck steamers to assure they all get released from the Lionel DC.

Bill


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

A week away! It's always fun.....
Peter


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

On second thought.....maybe a replay and modification of all the sets from 60 years ago.









No magnatraction and AC motors...all can motors with traction tires. All sets with sound.
O27 sets have LionelChief or LioneChief Plus.
SuperO is re-introduced with wider curve radii and switches.
The O gauge and SuperO sets all have Legacy.
All accessories and operating care are command controlled.

Now that would be a show-stopper!

Peter


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Pebo said:


> On second thought.....maybe a replay and modification of all the sets from 60 years ago.


that's an interesting concept. :stroke: I could buy a modern version of my first train set. Nah. hwell:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Traindiesel said:


> The upper right corner of the picture looks like the 'Ready To Run' catalog. The Signature Catalog looks like it's the upper left corner.
> 
> I think the engine is a Vision Line 2026 steamer.


NoO doubt they will put just two center pickups on it and ship it in a box that says "Diesel Locomotive."


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

No interest in catalogs anymore. Most will not or never be available, if so it will be years away. Most are promises, yet delivered as not pictured or described.
As for future addition to my layout or collection, I'll wait for honest reviews, and what dealers receive, and then make a decision.
This is the only hobby were catalogs does not mean items are available, Lionel, MTH, Atlas catalogs mean nothing to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

Looks like an articulated engine of some sort. Really surprised at the lack of publicity about it's release.

The last three catalogs were very lack luster to me, so hopefully this one is a barn burner.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

I am hoping for a VL Pacific maybe with whistle smoke, blow down, pop off valves, and maybe the engineer waving?


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Well, what is in the catalog is more noticeable. This was posted today on Lionel's Facebook page.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Anything new and cool, I won't be able to afford and anything I can afford will be items I am not interested in, or have decided to avoid due to poor design or history of failure and/or low quality as reported by forum members.
All I want is a PRR or LIRR O Scale DD-1 or LIRR C-420.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

Maybe a Yellowstone.


----------



## PRSLDave (Apr 22, 2016)

So does the image for "five" mean yet another Challenger?


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

I think YUZ GUYZ are on to something with the Challenger?


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Would like to see a LC+ steamer for the Spokane Portland & Seattle RR.

Bill


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks like a SP AC-9 on the cover.

I HOPE to see a few more UP Excursion cars. That'll make me very happy!


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

86TA355SR said:


> ...
> I HOPE to see a few more UP Excursion cars. That'll make me very happy!


That would be nice. But it would be even nicer if Lionel started delivering the UP Excursion cars they've already previewed AND catalog'd!!! 

David


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

It appears the new catalog will be up on Luonel's website this Wednesday instead of Friday as I mention at the beginning of this thread. It has been mentioned that there will be some new tooling in this catalog.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Rocky Mountaineer said:


> That would be nice. But it would be even nicer if Lionel started delivering the UP Excursion cars they've already previewed AND catalog'd!!!
> 
> David


I hear THAT! 

Reminds me of the UP Flag caboose for the VL BB-arrived a full year AFTER the locomotive!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Call me a grump. I have no interest in anything new Lionel has. Not at their prices.


----------

